# Lost Reputation Points????



## TigerWoman

I noticed I had a gray box instead of the two green ones from yesterday after the update shuffle. Did I do something bad?  TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Nope.  For some reason, a number of accounts had their rep display disabled during the update.  I've re-enabled those I can locate, but it's unfortunately a manual process.

Anyone having problems with the new system (IE display, can't find the on/off button, etc) please post here.


----------



## Rob Broad

Still seem to be getting grey boxes in my reputation.


----------



## TigerWoman

I was referring to a gray box when it rebooted instead of the green box under the reputation logos.  

I think the gray boxes you are getting are reputation points by members who are too new-they need 60 pt.s to give good green ones.  Or those that have lost reputation altogether are in the negative.  I think...??  TW


----------



## Flatlander

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Still seem to be getting grey boxes in my reputation.


Grey boxes are, in fact reputation from posters with fewer than 50 posts, or with negative reputation.  You'll notice that they don't affect your rep point value.


----------



## Rob Broad

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## TigerWoman

To whomever sent me bad rep, and somehow got angry enough to send me that message.  I'm sorry if I offended you but somehow I don't think that post was it.  Nor do I know what post it was.  But you didn't have to be mean in return. TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Well, that clears up my question about the grey box or two I've gotten.    TigerWoman, I've gotten one or two of those, kind of mean or snippy comments (always ANON).  Just take it as doing your part to annoy people who want to be annoyed.  lol


----------



## PeachMonkey

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Well, that clears up my question about the grey box or two I've gotten.   TigerWoman, I've gotten one or two of those, kind of mean or snippy comments (always ANON). Just take it as doing your part to annoy people who want to be annoyed. lol


 Yep... kind and/or constructive comments always seem to have attribution, but the couple of mean comments seem to have always been anonymous.


----------



## Michael Billings

Good or bad ... I always sign mine, and appreciate and respect those who have given me Neg Rep points AND signed their name.  

 -Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Maybe I should make em pay if they want to be negative?


----------



## Enson

well that answers alot of my questions. nothing to worry about then. i wish i had more green though! hee hee!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

someone negated poopyheads for me!    Whoever that was, that was very sweet, and made me smile. Thanks!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Dude, I feel the love!  (Having said that, I now prepare to be red dotted - lol!)


----------



## TigerWoman

Ditto Feisty, someone negated the poopy head for me too.  Many thanks, didn't expect that.  I wish people would sign there bad rep if they feel justified in giving it.  At least give the right post for the reason. Thank you all for your support. TW


----------



## GAB

Hi ladies, Poopy head? That should an automatic 3/5 off the good side, I mean how can you describe some one like that and not have to pay the price, after all the moderators need to do the job they are designated, to be in the system of moderation. LOL

Are you taking advantage of the system with your sweetness or just able to woo them?    
Fix.. Regards, Gary


----------



## TigerWoman

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, Poopy head? That should an automatic 3/5 off the good side, I mean how can you describe some one like that and not have to pay the price, after all the moderators need to do the job they are designated, to be in the system of moderation. LOL
> 
> Are you taking advantage of the system with your sweetness or just able to woo them?
> Fix.. Regards, Gary



Huh? I guess you got to be there. TW


----------



## Rich Parsons

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, Poopy head? That should an automatic 3/5 off the good side, I mean how can you describe some one like that and not have to pay the price, after all the moderators need to do the job they are designated, to be in the system of moderation. LOL
> 
> Are you taking advantage of the system with your sweetness or just able to woo them?
> Fix.. Regards, Gary



Moderation is a very good thing, Yet, an unwilling student, unable to open their eyes or mind and continues down their path, will then walk off or fall off eventually.

Just my thoughts


----------



## GAB

Hi, Yes I agree, we all have our good amd bad days (threads).

But to get slammed when you write 90% of your (or more) posts as pretty good info, slip and now you are in he drink.

Come to think of it that is how it happens, most of the time we are on our feet, I guess you pay for it when you go to the ground, Quick recovery that's the key.

Regards, Gary


----------



## sojobow

what does the "Latest Reputation Received" chart with a number like -147 represent?  I found this matrix in my CP but have no idea what it represents.


----------



## Flatlander

If you read this thread, you will learn about reputation.


----------



## GAB

Sojobow, 

Welcome to the world of, you say something I don't like, I will chastize you with a demerit, or many, depends on how heavy the bat is. :whip: The whiter the belt the more you get hammered so hang in there, similar to the hood, until you join the right gang (most power).:ultracool 

If you make it to black then you can change the system.:uhyeah: 

You will need someone's :idunno: to give you 148 to change the color...

How do you like those points now?:mp5: 

Regards, Gary  
ps. I like these smileys...:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

GAB said:
			
		

> Sojobow,
> 
> Welcome to the world of, you say something I don't like, I will chastize you with a demerit, or many, depends on how heavy the bat is. :whip: The whiter the belt the more you get hammered so hang in there, similar to the hood, until you join the right gang (most power).:ultracool
> 
> If you make it to black then you can change the system.:uhyeah:
> 
> You will need someone's :idunno: to give you 148 to change the color...
> 
> How do you like those points now?:mp5:
> 
> Regards, Gary
> ps. I like these smileys...:asian:



GAB et al,

I believe that if you are in the Red or Grey your points do not change those you give too, either positively or negatively. I think you will find this information in the thread that Flatlander has posted above.

Thank you


----------



## sojobow

flatlander said:
			
		

> If you read this thread, you will learn about reputation.


Thanks.  Is there a negative record and, if so, who has it.  I can almost guarantee you that I'll end up breaking his/her record.  There are a few guys that have been after me for over 2,000 posts.  Don't add anything to the information process but will always start a post negatively EVEN WHEN THEY AGREE WITH ME.  So, I'm gonna enjoy watching my -47 continue in its cursed direction.

thanx again guys.


----------



## Rich Parsons

sojobow said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Is there a negative record and, if so, who has it.  I can almost guarantee you that I'll end up breaking his/her record.  There are a few guys that have been after me for over 2,000 posts.  Don't add anything to the information process but will always start a post negatively EVEN WHEN THEY AGREE WITH ME.  So, I'm gonna enjoy watching my -47 continue in its cursed direction.
> 
> thanx again guys.



Click on Members list

Then click on Reputation and this will sort by reputation. Highest first. Go to the last page and you can see the lowest.

:asian:


----------



## GAB

Hi Rich. 

I have not tried to give good points because of what you have just said.

When I have contacted the Moderators they have not even opened the mail (PM) let alone get back to me.:idunno:  

I usually just ask a question in a fair manner, I  don't think I flame, :flame: I have been told I am insulting and sarcastic, so I have been watching that part of it.  

The person who said that, I think is very supercillious, so we all have our opinions. :asian: 

Regards, Gary


----------



## Bob Hubbard

GAB said:
			
		

> When I have contacted the Moderators they have not even opened the mail (PM) let alone get back to me.:idunno:


Gary - Who, When and about what?

If it was me, I try to read every PM/Email I get, however I tend to have busy times where I get swamped with stuff and don't reply. I've actually been considering shutting off my PMs here and restricting things to email only as I can track that better.


----------



## Michael Billings

Ditto, every one is read ... not everyone is responded to.  Be specific, call, email, etc.  Sometimes complaints are just complaints and there is no real remedy, whether I agree or disagree.  

 On the original topic: Your points can improve and the # of Rep Points does not change with the person giving them's rank or their Rep Points.  It is all equal as far as I know.  

 -Michael


----------



## KenpoTess

I read all Pm's also.. If the poster requires a response.. he/she receives one.  

There will always be people who don't see eye to eye.. and in this Cyber World we are 'in',  it's very easy for someone to hit the negative comment button..  if a poster is  flaming, bashing or trolling.. is  argumentative or posts innane comments .. And they are red-dotted.. it's a flag to others to  Take their postings with a grain of salt.. If the poster is none of the above and is hit negatively.. Bring it to the attention of the Admins and they WILL investigate and be able to eliminate the negative points.  Some people follow others around the internet with spite and malice.. and those people will just get their jollies by negating anonymously.  
Either rise above their attitudes by ignoring it.. or disable it *as a supporting member* in your User CP.  

~Tess


----------



## Rich Parsons

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi Rich.
> 
> I have not tried to give good points because of what you have just said.
> 
> When I have contacted the Moderators they have not even opened the mail (PM) let alone get back to me.:idunno:
> 
> I usually just ask a question in a fair manner, I  don't think I flame, :flame: I have been told I am insulting and sarcastic, so I have been watching that part of it.
> 
> The person who said that, I think is very supercillious, so we all have our opinions. :asian:
> 
> Regards, Gary




Gary,

Since it is directed at me and you stated that I did not ignore, I will assume that it was not me. 

All PM's are read. If it is of a non persona issue, it is posted for review by the appropriate team members if an investigation is warrented.

Now, if it was me I do apologize for I did notice the other day that the PM box was full. I have made some room, so if it was me then please resend.

Best regards


----------



## GAB

No Rich it is not you. I think you are very forthright.

The moderators are doing their job, but just by the mear fact of going around the ability to not show that you read them, infact when you have, is not forthright. 

As far as the noble thought of just ignoring, then why take the art of self defense if you just want to ignore the perp? Ah, sometimes you can't! 

The old saying," of sticks and stones, can break my bones, but names can never hurt me." Has gone out the window, with all the litigation regarding liability etc..

Unfortunatly this society does not look at a crime unless it has a victim or the victim will prosecute. Some changes have been made but not enough. But then we will become to Socialistic. Does that refer to being civilized?

Philosophy, you have to love it, if you have nothing else to do with your time.

Unless it is the city and state envoking safe driving laws. Or some other way to tax the citizen on a daily bases in able to keep its self (gov) solvent for making bad decisions and then making the citizen take on the burden even more.
As far as the spoken word and with fighting, or opinions, some are better then others. Some will be direct and others will not. Behind your back comes to mind.

Regarding points given good or bad, is it based on the giver or the moderator? 

If I say, "this person is posting some thing that is insulting" then I bring it to the moderators attention, is it then the moderator, or the person who is complaining, who delivers the punch. 

When someone follows you around and then gives you red and leaves statements to you and 20 debits, plus the person is annon (including profile), now someone comes along and gives you a green and a good statement. But all they can remove is one point.

Time in grade has some merit, but not in this case. IMO. With the new server (more gigs) I think it is something that should be looked at. 

I really don't care about the red points, it is the principal of the way it is done. 

In a court of law you have the right to address your accuser, it should be no different here. Unless you live in Louisiana (different way of looking at the law then most of the States).

But like you say it would probably take more time then it is worth, and if you only have 3% who say anything, then why bother.

But....then, because I have posted disagreement I should not get 20 red points either and a very smart --- comment. 

Unless they want to say it up front.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just an FYI - Supporting members do have the option to disable the display of reputation.


----------



## sojobow

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I read all Pm's also.. If the poster requires a response.. he/she receives one.
> 
> There will always be people who don't see eye to eye.. and in this Cyber World we are 'in', it's very easy for someone to hit the negative comment button.. if a poster is flaming, bashing or trolling.. is argumentative or posts innane comments .. And they are red-dotted.. it's a flag to others to Take their postings with a grain of salt.. If the poster is none of the above and is hit negatively.. Bring it to the attention of the Admins and they WILL investigate and be able to eliminate the negative points. Some people follow others around the internet with spite and malice.. and those people will just get their jollies by negating anonymously.
> Either rise above their attitudes by ignoring it.. or disable it *as a supporting member* in your User CP.
> 
> ~Tess


Ain't it the truth. Think I'm a victum of "all of the above." But, it's actually fun. So, now I know what that red dot means - I'm innane. Earned two more negative points since yesturday. Working my way up (or down) the ladder. Thanks guys. This is fun stuff.

Just looked in that Member's List on Reputations.  Boy do I have a long way to go to be the number one red belt.  But, those "traditionalist" will help me out.  Here goes


----------



## Shodan

Curious.......how many good rep points does it take to give you two green boxes?  I currently have 12 green boxes, 2 gray and 1 red and it says I have 82 rep. points.

  Thanks!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Feisty Mouse

I think it's when you hit 100 rep points you get a new green box.  Something like that...?


----------



## Ceicei

I've always wondered how gray points show up. It almost seems like the gray ones randomly come even if the comments are "good"? :idunno:

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick

i believe the gray ones come from people that can't affect your reputation...either from having negative rep. themselves...or not having enough posts yet...(can't remember exact number)....


----------



## Andrew Green

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I think it's when you hit 100 rep points you get a new green box. Something like that...?


That was when I got mine.


----------



## bignick

me too


----------

